# FCA results?????



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I Had best score yet. I didn't drop an x


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

started great, ended poorly

first round way off my average,( the miss did not help:tongue but the second round was ok for me:darkbeer: the last two ends did wreck what could have been a great score thou.

Reed


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Fca*

I shot 596 - 37x = 577 - ok I guess.

G


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I shot a 566( 277 had miss in the first round, and a 289, droped 7 points in the last to ends) bhunl

andy drake shot a 553 inner, not bad for shooting his 340 fps 3d bow and cheetas he shot compound

mom shot a 522, not bad for this year, as she has been havign some problems. masters bhunl.

Reed


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

*Scores from Nova Scotia:*

B51463 Doucette Suzanne W Cadet Recurve/Cadet Arc Recourbé 192 1 192 
B51430 Bolivar Laurie M Senior BH Unlim./Senior Chas. Illimité 568 16 17 22 568 
B50762 Langlois Claude M Senior BH Unlim./Senior Chas. Illimité 568 15 18 23 568 
B51520 Daurie Kirk M Senior BH Unlim./Senior Chas. Illimité 488 6 9 17 488 
B51564 MacDonald Brent M Senior BH Unlim./Senior Chas. Illimité 483 1 8 15 483 
B50776 Faught Emery M Master BH Unlim./Maître Chas. Illimité 539 8 9 30 539 
New Schmiegel Andy M Master BH Unlim./Maître Chas. Illimité 516 16 17 516 
B51563 Risk Michael M Master BH Unlim./Maître Chas. Illimité 367 6 1 9 367 
B51489 Doucet Victor M Master BH Unlim./Maître Chas. Illimité 499 4 8 14 499 
New Hart Connie W Senior BH Unlim./Senior Chas. Illimité 420 1 1 14 420 
B51239 McLaren John M Master Barebow/Maître Instinctif 237 1 6 237 
B51240 McLaren Marilyn W Master Barebow/Maître Instinctif 183 1 1 183 
New Smith Cody M Cub Compound/Benjamin Arc à Poulies 298 2 5 298 
B51285 Leblanc Marc M Junior Compound/Junior Arc à Poulies 578 20 19 20 559 
B51327 Theriault Nicole W Cub Compound/Benjamin Arc à Poulies 583 24 21 13 583 
B51324 Pothier Dennis M Master Compound/ Maître Arc à Poulies 578 22 18 18 560 
B1865 Saulnier Ken M Master Compound/ Maître Arc à Poulies 556 8 18 23 538 
B51541 Conrad Jordon M Cub Recurve/Benjamin Arc Recourbé 240 9 240 
B51176 Rafuse Shane M Senior Compound/Senior Arc à Poulies 596 37 19 4 577 
B51319 Ryan Jeff M Senior Compound/Senior Arc à Poulies 594 37 17 6 577 
B50861 Saulnier Oral M Senior Compound/Senior Arc à Poulies 546 10 12 22 534 
B51515 Eld Nick M Senior Compound/Senior Arc à Poulies 527 9 8 31 519 
B51266 Heinze-Milne Sigfried M Master Recurve/Maître Arc Recourbé 521 11 17 521 
B50908 Marotte Christian M Senior Barebow/Senior Instinctif 205 1 205 
B554 Ward-Eversley Glennys W Master Compound/ Maître Arc à Poulies 523 4 7 33 516


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

you know its funny, when I first started shooting regionals, it was a mail in the results, and it could take a month go get the final results. now we should have the prelems some time monday or tusday.:darkbeer:

that freaking rocks :cocktail:

Reed


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i had a bit of a rough day today, but i still managed to scrape a 528, junior male recurve. i was hoping to get somewhere in the 540-550 range, though.


----------



## willyqbc (Sep 15, 2003)

I shot BHUL...started out really well with a clean 300 in my first half.....wet the bed on my second half with a 293.....my collar must have gotten tight and the old brainpan had a meltdown I guess...oh well, try again next year!!

My wife who has won the last 2 years in the BHUL division ran into a problem with her release sticking, she had several complete misses and posted an atrocious score by her standards.....I'm sure somehow that is gonna end up being my fault!!:tongue:

anyone got any kids results??? specifically the precubs??

Chris


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

My day was like a babie's diapper!!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Didn't do very well head was in a dark and smelly spot and nobody would pull it out 580 outer with a 560 inner better the the provincials so I guess its a improvement
DsrtRat you know when it says good for 50# on the package thats not how much it will hold


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I was knee deep in her today. It started with a 4th end let-down that included an accidental trigger pull. Let's just say that sort of sealed my fate!

Otherwise, it was a good shot. Caledon was a little quiet with very few jokes at our end of the range:wink::icon_jokercolor:

Feel free to ask Dietmar about his "pork" smelling arrows!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

I had a terrible first half. then i remembered that to hit what your aiming at you must actually be aiming at something.
282+293= 575 oh well, i guess these days happen.

still had fun shooting, oh and my clubs team (Rob Cox, Candace M. and Myself) shot a combined 1705. how does that compare with other clubs across the country?

Allan


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

DsrtRat said:


> I was knee deep in her today. It started with a 4th end let-down that included an accidental trigger pull. Let's just say that sort of sealed my fate!
> 
> Otherwise, it was a good shot. Caledon was a little quiet with very few jokes at our end of the range:wink::icon_jokercolor:
> 
> Feel free to ask Dietmar about his "pork" smelling arrows!


Hmmm Flavoured arrows? Like that idea, tell us more, or would that lead to banishment to mapleville.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

286/291 for me 577.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I shot a 566 it was alright.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I shot in BHUNL today and ended up with a 592. If scored inner would have been a 576. I am pretty happy with it. I definitely left 2 or 3 out there because of my errors.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

shot my own personal best 539 inner. finally a fita with no mental break downs a couple of god that felt good what happened shots but much better than the usual lets find a cliff and dive off melt downs that I'm use to having.:wink:


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the results for Heights in Winnipeg..

McQuarrie	Curtis	Cub Compound	500
Quinn	Ryan	Cub Recurve	538	538
Berube	Cody	Cub Recurve	485	485
Bresch	Andrew	Cadet Compound	433	429
Wanhella	Erik	Junior Compound	569	557
Rose	Stephen	Junior Compound	446	438
Minion	Stevie	Junior Recurve	532	532
Oliver	Kyle	Senior BH Unlim	596	596
Lyon	Blair	Senior BH Unlim	594	594
Doell	Chris	Senior BH Unlim	556	556
Seymour	Andrew	Senior BH Unlim	534	534
Hall	Rosco	Senior BH Unlim	375	375
Vogt	Rich	Senior Compound	599	588
Tataryn	Kevin	Senior Compound 600	586
Lyon	Gordon	Senior Compound	589	568
Micklethwaite	Garry	Senior Compound 587	566
Howells	Chris	Senior Compound	549	538
Berube	David	Senior Compound	554	536
Huggart	Karen	Senior Compound	395	394
Lyon	Jay	Senior Recurve	584	584
Gregg	Tim	Master Compound	570	554
Tanabe	Blair	Master Compound	572	554
Wolfe	Doug	Master Compound	567	550
Dack	Tim	Master Compound	543	534
Lachance	Joanna	Junior Recurve	487	487
Berube	Erica	Senior BH Unlim	543	543


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

DsrtRat said:


> I was knee deep in her today. It started with a 4th end let-down that included an accidental trigger pull. Let's just say that sort of sealed my fate!
> 
> Otherwise, it was a good shot. Caledon was a little quiet with very few jokes at our end of the range:wink::icon_jokercolor:
> 
> Feel free to ask Dietmar about his "pork" smelling arrows!


Come on lets hear what happened


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's NB results.
Sisk Alex M Pre-Cub Compound 475 5 5 13
Golden Christopher	M Cub Compound 527 11 11	18
Sisk Leo	M Senior Compound 584 32 14 12
Furlotte Trevor M Senior Compound 577 21 20	16
Christie Wayne M Master Barebow 377 2 2 8
Carrier Allison M Master BH Unlim. 506 8 8 15
Chiasson	Rheal M Master Comp. Lim. 534 5 11 29
Turnbull Pierre M Master Compound 590 25 25 10
Killoran Erin W Pre-Cub Compound 518 5 8 25
Parlee Charlene W Senior Compound 561 12 20 20
Sisk Kelly W Senior Compound 477 1 8 15
Due to a storm we only had 10 shooters.


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Preliminary results are posted on the FCA site.


----------

